# life



## keg (Aug 14, 2009)

xxxxx


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 15, 2009)

it always brings a smile to my face tho when i see little plants growing out of cement or like ivy growing up the sides of walls....cause i imagine what the world will be like when all the walls and cement come crumbling down on itself and the plants and trees grow up in it's place...when the earth is overgrown again. aaahh....

btw...are you still in hawaii?


----------



## bote (Aug 15, 2009)

great post, but it needs a better title. When you make something and someone asks what it is about, never say ¨life¨ because that is an excuse not to figure out what you`re actually talking about. I know I sound severely full of shit here, but it`s true to me, like that one poem where bukowski talks about how you should never write directly about the stars, shit`s played out!


----------

